# Don't you wish we could shoot these in the Spring?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Couple of Whitefronts I just delievered to some Bismarck Boys!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice mounts.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Don't you wish we could shoot these in the Spring?
Yes


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

What?
Great looking mounts Rick!


----------

